

New Rails documentation site - tortilla
http://rails-doc.org/

======
edb
I never understood why nobody has built a documentation webapp where you just
enter the SVN/CVS/GIT of a project and the webapp checks out the code onto the
server's backend at a fixed internval then generates documentation from a
standardized commenting layout, kind of like doxygen but more social.

It could be neat, you could even have the app merge user submitted comments or
changes to documentation (submitted via the web-app) back into the code
documentation in the repository. Maybe set a convention where you create a
DocApp folder for pages, all synced with the online webapp.

I hope this is what Nodata is working towards.

~~~
jamesbritt
It's been on my To-Do list for ruby-doc.org for, oh, forever.

One issue is in making sure that as the API changes you can still correctly
associate past comments to API where still appropriate.

(The auto-svn c/o is in place at least ...)

Not a fan of automatically merging comments back into the source code though.
Better to just have someone sensible update the docs when needed and submit a
patch.

------
bprater
Often, I wish the rails-core would "bless" one of these documentation sites.
Just knowing that DHH has passed his fairy wand over one would bring an
amazing amount of traffic, in turn, creating a more robust resource.

I'm truly confounded why he hasn't done this.

------
tc7
And it was good. As I know from personal, recent experience, it is danged hard
to learn Rails with my normal surf-around-the-intrawebs method. (I eventually
find great content on blogs and message boards, but there's a dearth of good
entry-level stuff readily available. *Edit: And good general docs, which this
site addresses more directly.)

This looks like a giant step forward for train-kind. Looking forward to using
it a lot.

------
sant0sk1
I'm a big fan of RailsBrain. Especially when used with Fluid in offline mode,
but this looks great because of the ability to add notes.

------
tortilla
I've been using this all morning. I really like the live results search
thingy. Seems more accurate that others. We'll see.

------
lpgauth
Usually use ri but this looks neat.

------
cglee
slow as snails...can't even get the page to load

~~~
tortilla
Seems fine to me. No lag, search is snappy.

